#kubuntu-se 2011-10-26
<x_link> Fan vad fint.
<x_link> Vanligtvis så brukar min laptop börja krångla lite efter typ 30 dagars uptime pga att mitt OS förmodligen behöver installas om.
<x_link>  19:28:02 up 45 days,  1:35,  2 users,  load average: 0.36, 0.34, 0.26
<x_link> Funkar bra denna gången ;D
#kubuntu-se 2011-10-27
<Werner_Molder> hej på alla
#kubuntu-se 2011-10-28
<Werner_molder> god morgon 
<Werner_molder> någon vet varför när jag clickar på "Windows-Nätverk" ikonen i Ubuntu 11.10 dolphin administratör, kommer en meddelande : "kunde inte mönteras nätverk"?, även om jag har internet och allting fungerar med trådlös etc etc
<Werner_molder> :-(
#kubuntu-se 2012-10-23
<x_link> Tjena, där?
<virtuald> <-
<x_link> virtuald: =)
<x_link> Oj, Philip5 skulle det stå innan =)
<x_link> Philip5: Där? =)
<x_link> virtuald: Du kanske vet också, kan man inte få igång Silverlight på något sätt alls till Linux?
<virtuald> det har jag ingen aning om
<x_link> Skaffat Viaplay så vill gärna att det ska fungera på laptopen med.
<x_link> virtuald: Okej.
<x_link> Philip5: Du kanske vet? Provat med Moonlight men verkar inte vilja fungera =(
<virtuald> det kan va krångligt om man inte har en gammal ubuntu och firefox
<x_link> virtuald: Jasså? Jag har en gammal Ubuntu =)
<x_link> Kör Kubuntu 8.04
<virtuald> gissar jag :p
#kubuntu-se 2013-10-21
<MaxJezy> Philip5 jag gav 2k
<MaxJezy> räknar med 1k
<Philip5> för din fisheye?
<Philip5> har du skavt den så mycket så den tappat i värde
<Philip5> ?
<MaxJezy> nej, den är helt i nyskick
<MaxJezy> inte en enda repa
<Philip5> varför räknar du inte med att få igen pengarna då?
<MaxJezy> jo de kanske jag gör
<MaxJezy> tänkte mer på att jag minst ska ha 1k
<MaxJezy> men jag hittar nog inte en till riktig vidvinkel med m42 fattning på bra länge
<MaxJezy> om ja inte ska köpa på ebay
<Philip5> så du kanske ska spara den ett tag till då?
<Philip5> själv är jag nog mest sugen på en 105 mm macro och en bra nikon fx-kamera
#kubuntu-se 2013-10-22
<Philip5> MaxJezy: ska du inte slå till? nedsatt pris med 100 000 kr! :D
<Philip5> http://www.d3image.se/phase-one-iq180-demo-ex-p-6508-c-373.aspx
<Philip5> demo-ex
<Philip5> som hittat
<Philip5> bara sensor och display. inget kamerahus ingår
<Philip5> beställ i tjejens namn ;)
<MaxJezy> haha, då blir hon surig.
<MaxJezy> satt och klurade på dustin.se om ja skulle beställa nex 
<MaxJezy> men ja misstänker att en ny nex är på g ut
<Philip5> inte omöjligt
<Philip5> de kommer ju med nya då och då
<MaxJezy> jo, jag vill ha en med full hd och riktigt snabb film
<MaxJezy> slowmotion 
<Philip5> men jag tycker det är helt sjukt med sensor så där som kostar mer än en vanlig bil
<MaxJezy> får leica att framstå som en billig fiat
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> kanske finns med leica-adapter 
<Philip5> :P
<MaxJezy> jag var ute häromdagen och filmade fåglar
<MaxJezy> tror jag ska bli naturfilmare när jag blir större
<Philip5> och då måste man ha en nex ;)
<Philip5> är det inte mycket att du köpte billigaste nikon och sedan jämför med dyrare andra kameror?
<MaxJezy> näe. alla är typ samma 
<MaxJezy> nex har ju 50 bilder i sek på full hd dock
<MaxJezy> det har ju inte min nikon
<Philip5> men så kostar väl din nästan 1/3 av en nex 7
<Philip5> iaf ½
<MaxJezy> fast nex 3 som är betydligt billigare än min har full hd och slowmotion på det.
<MaxJezy> och nex har bättre kompression på video
<MaxJezy> bättre bildkvalitet
<MaxJezy> piskar både nikon och canon
<MaxJezy> och har flest adaptrar verkar det som
<MaxJezy> och man slipper glas i adaptern
<MaxJezy> behåller nog mina nikons iaf och köper nex som tillägg
<Philip5> MaxJezy: vad tror du om det här ryktet då? http://nikonrumors.com/2013/10/20/breaking-new-nikon-full-frame-hybrid-mirrorless-camera-coming-soon.aspx/
<Philip5> antagligen inte intressant för dig eftersom det lär bli en fotokamera och inte fokus på film
<MaxJezy> ja, nee.
<MaxJezy> såg däremot att sony har lite nyheter
<MaxJezy> men den där vore grym att klämma på
#kubuntu-se 2013-10-23
<Philip5> MaxJezy: du som gillar att fynda. kanske är sugen på filter? lagerrensning på hoya-filter för 30 kr/styck!
<Philip5> https://www.d3image.se/hoya-outlet-30krst-c-314-1.aspx
<Philip5> de flesta filter där är speciallt för analogt foto men det finns även lite annat som effektfilter, cir-pol och annat
<Philip5> filmar man så är ju effektfilter i optiken smidigt så man slipper jobbig efterbehandling om man vill korrigera ljus och annat
<Philip5> jag har beställt en bunt :D
<MaxJezy> galet billigt
<MaxJezy> måste man vara medlem för att handla?
<MaxJezy> det står logga in där uppe vid varukorgen
<MaxJezy> låter ju nästan som en scam detta
<Philip5> nej
<Philip5> du kan köpa på faktura också ;)
<Philip5> d3 är ett seriöst företag så jag tror inte det är scam. de säljer annars proffsprylar
<Philip5> de ska vara med på fotomässan om 1 månad och jag kan tänka mig att de kommer ha stora korgar med filter som folk får fynda i
<Philip5> det som tillkommer är minst 100 kr i fraktkostnad så man tjänar ju på att köpa mer än 1 filter men det är ju ändå galet billigt för vissa 
<MaxJezy> ja, fader för 30 spänn
<Philip5> sedan är det inte hoyas värstingfilter utan deras standardfilter
<Philip5> de flesta filter där använder man ju inte så ofta nu för tiden när man kör digitalt. vitbalansering som filter för olika typer av ljus mot olika typer av analog film
<MaxJezy> näe, jag tänkte satsa på cir-pol filter
<MaxJezy> skiljer det mellan digital och analog på dessa?
<MaxJezy> såg ju att de står digital på de jag köpte på tradera förr
<Philip5> vet inte hur det är på dessa men det kan skilja på lite äldre sådana
<Philip5> de som inte är anpassade för digital kan göra det svårt för kamerans autofokus att fokusera men kör man manuellt så är det ingen skillnad
<MaxJezy> hade man pengar hade man ju köpt allt  i princip
<Philip5> ja det är sjukt billigt
<Philip5> då skulle du ha köpt massa HOYA Filter Star så du kan få flares på alla ljus ;P
<Philip5> jag skulle vilja haft ett rött och ett grönt filter för 77mm men det fanns inte :(
<Philip5> ett 77mm nd8-filter hade också varit najs
<Philip5> fanns bara nd2 vilket känns meningslöst
<MaxJezy> vet inte om man ska köpa massor med stora filter och beställa stepdownringar från kina senare
<Philip5> de jag beställde nu ska jag ha till min analoga kamera och den har 77mm på alla gluggar
<Philip5> nu ska jag iväg en vända
<Philip5> ciao
<Philip5> MaxJezy: har du tokshoppat filter ännu då? eller blir det inget?
<Philip5> MaxJezy: annars Flygisoft kanske köper upp hela lagret för att sälja vidare och göra klipp
<MaxJezy> jag har typ valt ut vad ja ska ha
<MaxJezy> 30 filter 
<Philip5> haha
<Philip5> är det tjejen som ska "beställa" sedan eller?? :D
<MaxJezy> hur många har du valt?
<Philip5> är det flera lika men i olika dimension eller?
<Philip5> tror jag beställde 6 filter bara och alla i 77mm
<MaxJezy> jag tänkte 2 st 49 mm fader
<MaxJezy> och sen 28 polfilter
<Philip5> hehe, varför? ska du sälja på tradera sedan eller för 200 kr/st?? :D
<MaxJezy> det går ju åt 2 per NDfilter
<MaxJezy> och jag har ca 10 objektiv nu
<MaxJezy> och det kommer köpas in lite fler denna månad misstänker jag
<MaxJezy> 30 filter är 900 om ja räknat rätt
<MaxJezy> och 100 i frakt kanske?
<MaxJezy> 1000 kr jämnt
<Philip5> 100 i frakt
<Philip5> 119 kr frakt fick jag på mitt men jag köpte lite annat också
<Philip5> extension tube och ett grep
<Philip5> men billigt också om man vill köpa ok uv-filter som skydd för sina gluggar
<MaxJezy> så, nu är beställningen lagd
<MaxJezy> 21 filter blev det
<MaxJezy> köpte du nå mamiya grejer på outlet då?
<MaxJezy> 181962	HOYA Filter Pol-Cir. Slim 62mm	2st.	60 kr
<MaxJezy> 181972	HOYA Filter Pol-Cir. Slim 72mm	2st.	60 kr
<MaxJezy> 182455	HOYA Filter Split-field 55mm.	1st.	30 kr
<MaxJezy> 184649	HOYA Filter Star 6 49mm.	1st.	30 kr
<MaxJezy> 185949	HOYA Filter Polfader 49mm.	2st.	60 kr
<MaxJezy> 187252	HOYA Filter NDx2 HMC 52mm.	2st.	60 kr
<MaxJezy> 187755	HOYA Filter Multivision 6PF 55mm	1st.	30 kr
<MaxJezy> 193272	HOYA Filter NDx32 Pro1D 72mm.	3st.	90 kr
<MaxJezy> 193652	HOYA Filter Pol-Cir. Pro1D 52mm	3st.	90 kr
<MaxJezy> 193955	HOYA Filter Pol cirk HMC 55mm	1st.	30 kr
<MaxJezy> 72955	HAMA Filter Pol-Cir HTMC-HR 55mm	1st.	30 kr
<MaxJezy> 72962	HAMA Filter Pol-Cir HTMC-HR 62mm	2st.	60 kr
<MaxJezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEbiqTI7R3k
<MaxJezy> sånt filter blev det med
<MaxJezy> galet skoj!
<MaxJezy> Philip5 tack för tipset
<MaxJezy> hitta du det själv eller via fotosidan?
<Philip5> MaxJezy: det där Multivision-filtret är ju lite lustigt. undrar hur fort man tröttnar på det men 30 kr är det nog värt :D
<MaxJezy> ja, det ska nog användas till film och väldigt sparsamt
<MaxJezy> jag har försökt bygga ett eget sånt filter så nu när jag hitta ett så slipper jag det
<Philip5> och för 30 kr så är det kanske ett riktigt fynd
<MaxJezy> får se hur länge de har denna outlet
<MaxJezy> om filtren håller bra kvalitet kanske man kör en till beställning
<Philip5> har du inte testat hoya-filter förr?
<Philip5> de är mellanklass när det gäller den här serien som de på rean ingår i
<Philip5> dvs helt ok men inte multi-coating förutom på några av dem som fanns med på rean. det är inte heller något specialhärdat glas utan vanligt
<Philip5> eventuellt är det så att det ägentligen är en sorts härdad plexiglas i dem
<MaxJezy> alla jag tog var multi-coating
<MaxJezy> förutom kanske de där specialfiltren för flummig effekt.
<MaxJezy> men jag gillar mer den där icke digitala bilden på filmen
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> apropå hur jag hittade sidan så frågade jag grossisten av mamiya i sverige vart man kunde köpa extra grep till den och då sa de att jag skulle kolla med d3 och då råkade de ha utförsäljning på grep också. såg då sektionen med filter och slog till där också
<Philip5> hehe, och ett sånt här filter beställde du också :P   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4IStAFUIhI
<MaxJezy> ah
<MaxJezy> cool
<Philip5> men det visste du väl när du beställde?! ;)
<MaxJezy> självklart
<MaxJezy> tror jag tog 2
<MaxJezy> nej, de gjorde jag inte
<MaxJezy> jag skulle göra det, men missade det
<MaxJezy> tänkte att effekten kunde kanske bli cool om man la 2 i rad i kors
<MaxJezy> hoppas min 200 mm har 62 mm gänga nu bara
<MaxJezy> hade inget att mäta med och det står inte på objektivet
<MaxJezy> ser fram emot att testa fadern till min 50 mm f2:a
<MaxJezy> och 6 star filtret på det
<Philip5> men du har väl gluggen? 
<Philip5> då ser du väl vad den har för gänga
<Philip5> och om den har lenscap så står det på insidan av capen
<Philip5> men nu är det natti natti
#kubuntu-se 2013-10-24
<MaxJezy> Philip5: har du också fått dina filter?
<MaxJezy> nää, givetvis har de inte kommit ännu.
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> nä de hade väl 3-7 leveransdagar
<Philip5> jag beställde också igår
<MaxJezy> jo, det fanns ju snabbfrakt med
<MaxJezy> men dyrare
<Philip5> körde den vanliga och då är det nog postens paket
<MaxJezy> Philip5, idag fick ja fotoprylar på posten
<MaxJezy> 2 st adaptrar 
<MaxJezy> brevbäraren hade med sig paketet och plinga på
<Philip5> kul
<Philip5> vad för adaptrar?
<MaxJezy> http://img.tradera.com/medium/320/173930320_ff3f589a-5ac8-48e0-b0c4-19f4194a0b5d.jpg
<MaxJezy> http://img.tradera.com/images/549/174005549_12375942-2b83-4ec1-9bc0-9488d01311dd.jpg
<MaxJezy> nu fattas bara adaptrar för adaptrarna
<MaxJezy> och objektiv till adaptrarna
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> ja någonstans ska man ju börja
<Philip5> andra börjar med objektiven ;)
<MaxJezy> jo, jag tar det som finns
<MaxJezy> lite kul att titta på prylsen om inte annat
<MaxJezy> de är ganska avancerade adaptrar
<MaxJezy> imorgon kanske jag vinner lite gamla objektiv igen på tradera
<Philip5> jo prylar är kul
<MaxJezy> http://www.tradera.com/item/1408/192901973/nikon-35ti
<MaxJezy> denna var en skönhet
<MaxJezy> kolla andra bilden
<Philip5> jo fast lite för mycket kompaktlooken för min smak
<MaxJezy> jo, mest fartmätarna som va sexiga
<Philip5> MaxJezy: vackert va? :D
<Philip5> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c4/Mamiya_RZ67_focusing.gif
<Philip5> min analoga kamera :D
<Philip5> eller likadan
<MaxJezy> jaha, det är sån där bälg
<MaxJezy> är det en porträttkamera eller funkar den för långfokus med?
<Philip5> både och
#kubuntu-se 2013-10-25
<Philip5> MaxJezy: fick nyss besked att mitt paket med filter och prylar finns att hämta ut nu :)
<Philip5> gick snabbt
<Philip5> ska bara äta lunch och sedan ska jag åka och hämta
<MaxJezy> aha :)
<MaxJezy> grattis!
<MaxJezy> jag fick precis in lön på kontot så nu är jag rik igen.
<MaxJezy> har shoppat lite på tradera 
<MaxJezy> fick du avi eller smsavi?
<Philip5> har du inte fått nått?
<Philip5> smsavi
<MaxJezy> haha, jag vet inte riktigt
<MaxJezy> tjejen har sin mobil på jobbet
<Philip5> går det till henne som vanligt? och hon får hämta 3 mil bort??? :D
<MaxJezy> jo
<MaxJezy> smidigast så
<MaxJezy> jag har iaf fått fakturan
<MaxJezy> väntar med att betala den tills jag har grejerna så man inte blir blåst
<MaxJezy> sitter och budar på en supar takumar 50 mm 1.4
<MaxJezy> hoppas det inte blir för dyrt
<Philip5> var det inte du som inte gillade 50mm??
<MaxJezy> ah men jag vill ju ha 1.4
<Philip5> du ska inte skaffa en f0.95 ;)
<MaxJezy> hoppas det är 49 mm filter på den
<Philip5> finns väl för m43
<MaxJezy> jo men de är väl ganska dyr
<MaxJezy> voigtländer
<Philip5> men du har ju fått lön ;)
<Philip5> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdTsJgatF9o
<Philip5> den har väl alla egenskaper du gillar. manuell, byggd i metall och sånt
<Philip5> frågan är väl vilken f0.95 som är mest du?! de finns ju i 17.5, 25 och 42.5 mm. 25mm verkar vara mest MaxJezy
<MaxJezy> har de nikonfattning? eller måste man köra adapter?
<Philip5> bara m43
<MaxJezy> har nikon förbjudit att göra bra manuella objektiv till deras kameror?
<Philip5> tror efterfrågan är rätt liten jämför med AF
<Philip5> och varken nikon eller canon samarbeter ju med någon 3e part för att göra gluggar
<Philip5> sigma och tamron reverse enginerar ju AF-fuktioner
<MaxJezy> samyang, sigma, tamron?
<MaxJezy> aha, men är inte det olagligt?
<Philip5> samyang har ingen med AF
<MaxJezy> tycker nikon borde ha någon designpatent på mount?
<Philip5> det är inte olagligt men det kan ju ställa till det med vissa modeller
<Philip5> sigma har ju tidigare haft problem med att deras gluggar inte varit kompatibla med nyare kamerahus från nikon eller camron och då måste man lämna in gluggen på service för att chippa om dem
<Philip5> canon ska det ju stå
<MaxJezy> drar nog och shoppar lite batterier till kameran idag
<MaxJezy> eller kamerorna
<MaxJezy> såg att det är nedsatt pris på en-el3e på teknikmagasinet
<MaxJezy> http://www.teknikmagasinet.se/db.pl?tf=product_link.html&link=&artnr=056646&title=Ack%20typ%20Nikon%20EN-EL3e%201500%20mAh&
<Philip5> zeiss t ex gör ju inga AF-gluggar till nikon eller canon men gör det till många andra kameratillverkare för de samarbetar kring AF-gränssnitt
<MaxJezy> de har redan tidigare legat bättre till än dustin och kjell
<MaxJezy> men nu är det galet bra pris
<MaxJezy> sony har väl zeiss med af
<Philip5> vet inte vad originalbatteri från nikon kostar faktiskt men det där var ju inte dyrt om de håller
<MaxJezy> tror de kostar typ 5-6 hundra
<MaxJezy> får jag två för samma peng så är ju de bättre
<Philip5> om de är nästan lika bra så
<MaxJezy> uniross ska visst vara ganska bra 
<MaxJezy> om man tror vad de själva säger
<MaxJezy> miljömedvetet afrika företag
<Philip5> det som brukar skilja bra och dåliga är ju oftast hur fort de laddar ur sig om man inte använder dem och hur länge det tar innan de börjar tappa totalt
<MaxJezy> har du CF kort i din kamera?
<MaxJezy> behöver man snabba kort till semi-pro kameror? eller finns det bra med bufferminne i kameran?
<MaxJezy> verkar inte spela någon roll hur snabbt minne man har till d200 enligt kenrockwell
<Philip5> nej jag har sd-kort
<Philip5> 2 st
<Philip5> bufferten är på runt 10 bilder så den är inte så stor innan den börjar söla om man ska köra serietagningar
<Philip5> men det är ytterst sällan som jag inte har kameran på singel shot
<Philip5> nu ska jag strax åka och hämta mitt paket
<MaxJezy> Philip5: som jag fattar det ska det vara 19 bilder i raw buffer på d200
<MaxJezy> borde räck med ett 4 gb kort 30MB/s
<Philip5> blir ju ändå mest att den börjar söla med överföringen och det tar längre tid mellan klicken
<Philip5> man får kanske kolla vilka kort som d200 funkar med eftersom den har några år på nacken och kanske kan strula med vissa modernare kort
<MaxJezy> jo, tänkte ta ett lite oldschool 4 gb
<Philip5> nu har jag hämtat ut mitt paket
<Philip5> det kom direkt från grossisten tula scandinavia och inte direkt från d3 så mina andra prylar kommer tydligen i ett annat paket
<Philip5> var bara filtren i detta
<MaxJezy> aha
<MaxJezy> fasiken va tråk att inte allt kommer samtidigt
<MaxJezy> vad var det mer du köpt?
<MaxJezy> http://www.teknikmagasinet.se/db.pl?tf=product_link.html&link=&artnr=181102&title=SanDisk%20CF%20Ultra%204GB&
<MaxJezy> ett sånt kort borde ju funka
<Philip5> köpte ett kameragrep och en mellanring
<Philip5> extension tube alltså till min analoga
<MaxJezy> dyrt?
<Philip5> nej de var också på outlet
<Philip5> grepet kostade 127 kr!
<Philip5> mellanringen 600 kr och det är vad ett begagnat kostar på ebay
<MaxJezy> är det nya favoritshoppen?
<MaxJezy> såg att de hade nice kläder där
<MaxJezy> http://www.d3image.se/gitzo-4seasons-jacka-p-2773-c-340.aspx
<MaxJezy> funderar på att köpa denna
<Philip5> nja det är ju inte alltid de har utförsäljning direkt
<Philip5> annars vet jag inte om de är så billiga
<MaxJezy> http://www.turascandinavia.com/produkter
<MaxJezy> det verkar vara samma företag
<Philip5> nej tura är grossist och d3 är en av deras återförsäljare
<Philip5> tura säljer inte till slutkund
<Philip5> tura har också serviceverkstad
<MaxJezy> okej
<MaxJezy> de har ingen outlet på filter heller
<Philip5> fast filtren ligger på turas lager
<MaxJezy> haha, skruvat :)
<Philip5> du kan inte handla på tura
<MaxJezy> bara företag?
<Philip5> om du inte är återförsäljare
<MaxJezy> ah, precis
<MaxJezy> såg att de är Rek. priser
<Philip5> tura har lager och service på produkter i sverige för de här märkena: http://www.turascandinavia.com/varumaerke
<Philip5> så om du köper något av de märkena hos återförsäljare så har de antagligen själva köpt dem via tura
<Philip5> eftersom tura är distrubitör i sverige
<MaxJezy> men de kan inte vara enda distrubitör för samsung i sverige?
<Philip5> vet inte vart andra egentligen köper sina samsunggrejer ifrån
<Philip5> beror nog också på avtal mellan samsung och distrubitörer
<MaxJezy> man kan väl se tura som en mellanhand som tjänar pengar på att bara finnas till då?
<MaxJezy> för de lagerför väl inte ens varorna själva alltid?
<Philip5> det kan ju också vara så att det är olika distrubitörer för olika typer av samsungprodukter
<MaxJezy> jo, såg det nu
<MaxJezy> det verkar mest vara laddare och skal osv
<MaxJezy> tillbehör av olika slag
<Philip5> så är det annan distrubitör av andra grejer från samsung
<Philip5> såg nu att det är ett filter som inte kom med. hoppas det kommer i 2a paketet
<MaxJezy> jag har två paket att hämta ut från tura nu
<Philip5> MaxJezy: har tjejen kommit hem med något paket till dig än då?
<MaxJezy> jo, jag var iväg och hämta det med henne
<MaxJezy> 21 st filter i 2 paket
<Philip5> woohooo
<Philip5> är du nöjd?
<MaxJezy> jepp
<MaxJezy> har snickrat ND filter till mitt 200 mm objektiv
<MaxJezy> och satt på ett på mitt 50 mm
<MaxJezy> testade effektfiler
<Philip5> blev det lyckat?
<MaxJezy> japp
<MaxJezy> fast ett av filtren stämde dåligt med hur det såg ut på bilden
<MaxJezy> http://www.d3image.se/hoya-filter-multivision-6pf-55mm-p-2649-c-314.aspx
<MaxJezy> detta
<MaxJezy> det är inte alls som det på bilden
<MaxJezy> istället för en i mitten och resten runt om så är alla horisontella linjer
<MaxJezy> inget i mitten dvs.
<Philip5> åhå
<MaxJezy> nu har jag ju ND på alla mina objektiv iaf
<MaxJezy> http://www.cyberphoto.se/info.php?article=ultron40ni
<Philip5> vad är det med den?
<Philip5> sugen?
<MaxJezy> jo den vore nice
<MaxJezy> är sugen på en pannkaka
<Philip5> jo
<MaxJezy> Philip5 http://www.pixmania.se/kompaktkamera-med-utbytbara-objektiv/pentax-q-svart-objektiv-5-15-mm/12645696-a.html?ectrans=1&gclid=CI_ziKbpsroCFex3cAodSAYAmA#srcid=10548&nopopup=1&CodePromo=oui
<MaxJezy> har du sett denna?
<Philip5> nej
<Philip5> har ingen koll på den typen av kameror
<MaxJezy> 5.5 X crop
<MaxJezy> tror ja ska köpa en sån till min dotter i julklapp
#kubuntu-se 2013-10-26
<Philip5> MaxJezy: hur är det med filtermannen idag då?
<Philip5> ligger du och badar i alla filter?
<MaxJezy> jag har lagt ut ett till försäljning på tradera men resten har jag badat i
<MaxJezy> köpte lite för många 62 mm
<Philip5> hehe, kan bli så när man drabbas av fyndyra
<MaxJezy> japp
<Philip5> du kanske gör vinst på försäljningen
<MaxJezy> http://www.tradera.com/item/342635/194205963/hoya-cir-pl-slim-digital-filter-62-mm
<MaxJezy> :)
<MaxJezy> får se om det blir sålt, haha.
<Philip5> syggt underlag vad det nu är så är det färgsprakande
<MaxJezy> det är ett svart bord jag ritat på
<MaxJezy> med poscapennor
<Philip5> coolt
<Philip5> nu kommer spekulanterna tro att du har snattat filtret
<MaxJezy> japp
<MaxJezy> tur att det inte är mitt namn som hamnar i smutsen.
<MaxJezy> säljer ju via min sambos tradera
<Philip5> haha
<MaxJezy> riktigt bra ND filter faktiskt från hoya
<MaxJezy> det variabla jag köpte
<MaxJezy> synd att det bara fanns i 49 mm
<Philip5> jag har ju ett hoya hd cir-pl
<Philip5> så beställde jag nu ett sånt som du la ut
<Philip5> kan bli kul att jämföra kvalifixen
<MaxJezy> https://www.d3image.se/hoya-filter-polfader-49mm-p-2618-c-314.aspx
<MaxJezy> detta var toppen
<MaxJezy> billigare än att bygga eget som ja gjort till mina andra objektiv
<MaxJezy> men alla mina egenbyggda är bättre än det färdiga jag köpte förut
<MaxJezy> från lightcraft workshop
<Philip5> aha
<MaxJezy> hur ska du jämnföra?
<MaxJezy> motljus osv?
<Philip5> vet inte men någon gång kanske man borde på kul
<Philip5> nu var det just det filtret som inte kom med det här paketet jag fick men jag ska ju få ett paket till med prylar så jag hoppas det är med där
<Philip5> hoya hd kostar ju 1000 kr
<Philip5> och det här gav jag 30 kr för så det är ju lite skillnad :)
<MaxJezy> jo, jag ska göra lite tester nu och lägga upp på youtube senare
<MaxJezy> brb.
<Philip5> då har du något att pyssla med
<Philip5> Flygisoft: lever du?
<MaxJezy> Flygisoft: huhu..
<Philip5> MaxJezy: hur gick det med ditt testfilmande?
<MaxJezy> Philip5 strax 
#kubuntu-se 2013-10-27
<Philip5> MaxJezy: jasså nu passar det att dyka upp
<MaxJezy> aa
<MaxJezy> du ba dissa igår så
<Philip5> gjorde jag?
<Philip5> idag var jag och hämtade ut 2 paket. låg ett ensamt filter i det ena och sedan min mellanring och kameragrepp i andra
<Philip5> men tyvärr hade de packat ner fel sorts mellanring så nu måste jag strula med att skicka tillbaka det så de får skicka rätt
<Philip5> det de skickade har jag dessutom redan
#kubuntu-se 2014-10-20
<Philip5> Flygisoft: http://www.androidcentral.com/youll-be-able-pre-order-oneplus-one-october-27th-no-invite-needed
<Philip5> se där
<Philip5> din lilla vän
<Flygisoft> Jo jag har fått mail om det där :P
<Flygisoft> Så det är ju trevligt för dom som inte vill vänta på invite
<Philip5> jupp
#kubuntu-se 2014-10-21
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jag gillar verkligen denna Tamron zoom
<Flygisoft> Sitter och redigerade lite bilder jag tog idag med blixt och softbox, blir ju riktigt skarpa bilder måste jag säga
<Philip5> ja visst är den najs
<Philip5> kanske inte så sexig till utseendet men resultatet blir nästan alltid bra
<Flygisoft> Haha ne kanske inte :P
<Flygisoft> Känns ju helt klart värt priset nu
<Philip5> inte förrut då? ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Hade inte riktigt fått sett skärpan då, lite random bilder ute etc :P
<Philip5> aha
<Flygisoft> Något jag insåg idag med mina två blixtar är att de har olika färger på belsyningen
<Flygisoft> den ena är typ gul och den andra orange
<Flygisoft> belysningen*
<Philip5> och det är blixten och inte någon modifierare som gör det?
<Flygisoft> Alltså, tänkte på LCD belysningen
<Flygisoft> :D
<Philip5> aha :D
<Flygisoft> Undrar dock vad dom har gjort där, fick för sig att ändra på det senare kanske
<Philip5> ingen aning. kanske fick tag i en annan leverantör av lcd
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> Så är ju tre färger man kör nu, gul, orange och grönt haha
<Philip5> du ska alltid ha så olika
<Flygisoft> Yeh
<Philip5> hur många gluggar har du nu?
<Philip5> 3?
<Flygisoft> 4st
<Philip5> uj
<Philip5> 2 st tamron?
<Flygisoft> Yepp
<Flygisoft> SÃ¥ 35 och 50 1.8
<Philip5> kittzoomen du fick med och en mer nikon men vilken?
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> de har jag också
<Philip5> och din tamron ;)
<Flygisoft> ;D
<Philip5> jag har 3 av din 4 gluggar
<Flygisoft> Härmar dig jag
<Flygisoft> Vad har du mer då?
<Philip5> sedan har jag nikon 105/2.8 vr och nikon 80-200/2.8 med vridzoom
<Philip5> och 85/1.8D
<Philip5> nikon
<Flygisoft> Är den 85:an nice?
<Philip5> jo men jag skulle köpa g-versionen idag istället
<Philip5> men g-känns nästan inte värd att byta upp sig till ännu
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ne jag måste nog göra som du säkert redan har fixat, lite mackor :D
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> precis :D
<Philip5> ska du ha stryk i CoH sedan eller som vanligt? :D
<Flygisoft> Jajemen
<Flygisoft> Är väl lika bra det
<Flygisoft> En sak till jag inte riktigt gillar med TTL, kanske jag som gör fel men..
<Flygisoft> Ibland så har den svårt att komma på exponeringen och då skiter den i allt så piper blixten bara
<Flygisoft> Idag så ville den bara inte om jag fokuserade på ansiktet, men fokuserade jag istället på det vita plagget som personen hade på sig så funkade det
<Flygisoft> Har även fått det förut, men hjälper med att flytta blixten närmare personen
<Flygisoft> Men körde jag då istället i manuellt så hade jag en effekt på 1/8 och fick bra exponering
<Philip5> jag kör aldrig ttl när jag sätter upp med boxar och sånt för jag tycker det varierar så mycket vad man får
<Flygisoft> mm, gillar det inte alls
<Philip5> nackdelen med manuellt är om man har blixten i en box som man inte kommer åt den för att ändra.
<Flygisoft> GÃ¥r dock via triggern om du har TTL blixtar
<Philip5> sant
<Flygisoft> Men annars så blir det ju jobbigare ja
<Philip5> fast med mina flesta boxar så kommer jag ju åt blixten bakom
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Philip5> har bara en box av paraplymodell
<Philip5> har du inte skaffat ett bomstativ?
<Flygisoft> Nja, budget variant av det :P
<Philip5> vad är det?
<Flygisoft> Ska se om jag hittar
<Philip5> din tjej som får hålla i grejerna... budget... :P
<Flygisoft> Haha :D
<Flygisoft> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Studio-boom-arm-89-163cm-with-sandbag-spigot-1-4-thread-for-flash-light-stand-/221581113499?pt=UK_lighting_Light_Stands_Booms&hash=item339743789b
<Flygisoft> Typ så
<Philip5> den funkar väl?
<Flygisoft> Jorå den funkar helt okej, skulle inte hänga något tyngre på den dock
<Philip5> kanske inte lika stabil som andra
<Flygisoft> Ne
<Philip5> har du ätit upp så du kan få pisk?
<Flygisoft> Är ganska smidigt till en softbox i paraplyform, enklare att få en vinkel man vill, annars har man ju det där hålet som stativet går in i
<Flygisoft> Strax
<Philip5> och en paraplybox väger inte så mycket och har man bara speedlight i så är den också lätt
<Philip5> men du kanske ska se dansfilm kl 22 ;)
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Såå
<Flygisoft> Fick telefon
<Flygisoft> En kompis som undrade vad han skulle köpa för stativ
<Philip5> och du som expert är ju den man ringer ;)
<Philip5> han kunde ju ringt din polare som bara köper dyra märkesgrejer
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Gillar att du säger "polare"
<Philip5> :)
<Philip5> ska jag dra igång ett lir?
<Flygisoft> Gör så
<Philip5> då gör jag det
<Flygisoft> Har du några förslag på stativ annars, sa att jag skulle kolla bara
<Philip5> va fan. jag får ingen connection med steam
<Philip5> vad för typ av stativ?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Samma här
<Flygisoft> kommer inte in
<Flygisoft> tripod, stativ till kameran
<Philip5> jag tycker sirui och triopi har prisvärda stativ
<Philip5> säljs bl a på cyberphoto
<Philip5> beror på budget
<Flygisoft> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Professional-New-Mini-Table-Camera-DV-Tripod-Camcorder-for-Sony-Fuji-Canon-Nikon-/161411242669?pt=UK_Tripods_Monopods&hash=item2594dc1aad
<Flygisoft> Hahaha
<Flygisoft> det där du
<Philip5> grejer det
<Philip5> kanske du kan fästa en gopro på
<Flygisoft> Yeah
<Philip5> brb
<Philip5> steam funkar inte för mig :(
<Philip5> kan inte logga in utan får att jag inte kan ansluta
<Flygisoft> mm, har samma problem
<Philip5> skumt
<Flygisoft> Vet inte hur mycket pengar han vill spendera men billigare desto bättre
<Philip5> tror du det är många arga gamers där ute nu?
<Flygisoft> http://www.cyberphoto.se/info.php?article=gx-1127pac
<Flygisoft> SÃ¥g ju ganska nice ut annars
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> jag har ett från triopo
<Flygisoft> Har ett manfrotto som jag har lånat i x antal månader, men det väger bra mycket
<Philip5> så har jag ett sådant här huvud till den http://www.cyberphoto.se/info.php?article=B2
<Flygisoft> Som tur är så kan jag sätta fast stativet på min lowpro ryggsäck så är ju något smidigare att ta med sig det då
<Philip5> fördelen med manfrotto och gitzo är att alla delar kan bytas om något pajar. med de här så är det nog mer att kasta om det pajar
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Flygisoft> lowepro*
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vad är det för skillnad på B-1 och B-2 mer än vattenpasset?
<Philip5> storleken tror jag
<Flygisoft> Klarade lite tyngre grejer såg jag
<Philip5> kulan är nästan en halv cm större i diameter
<Philip5> ja
<Flygisoft> Kanske blir en sån till mig själv när jag måste lämna tillbaka detta
<Flygisoft> http://steamstat.us/
<Flygisoft> "You may be unable to connect to Steam at the moment, but servers are up. Using -tcp param might allow you to connect."
<Philip5> jag köpte min  på ebay från någon fotobutik i polen med ebayshop
<Philip5> kändes först lite så där att köpa från polen men jag har köpt från dem flera gånger då de varit billigare på vissa grejer som cyberphoto haft och det har hittills funkat bra
<Flygisoft> Ah okej nice
<Flygisoft> Var dock inte billigare nu
<Philip5> ok, nu fick jag i
<Philip5> igång steam med den där parametern
<Flygisoft> Nice
<Flygisoft> Ska testa jag med
<Philip5> redo för ett spel?
<Philip5> testa
<Philip5> om du kan startar jag CoH
<Philip5> hur går det?
<Flygisoft> Va fan
<Flygisoft> Vill ju inte funka för mig
<Philip5> är du ingen hacker ;)
<Flygisoft> :(
<Philip5> kunde logga ut och in igen också
<Flygisoft> Nu funkade det
<Philip5> då startar jag ett lir
<Flygisoft> Satte parametern på en genväg och startade med en annan, fail
<Philip5> den var kul :D
<Philip5> roliga med dig att jag kan spela på sätt som jag aldrig törs annars :D
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Vet ju knappat vad jag gör så :P
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> går ju nästan bra tills jag börjar techa upp
<Philip5> då blir du lite efter
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du gråtit klart? ;)
<Philip5> inte bra för din självkänsla att spela CoH
<Flygisoft> Haha ne det är inte det :P
<Philip5> men man kan ju se det som välgörenhet
<Philip5> du gör någon annan glad som får förnedra dig :P
<Philip5> och den dagen du vinner första gången kommer du bli jäkligt stolt
<Flygisoft> Haha :D
<Flygisoft> Ja det är alltid kul att göra någon annan glad :P
<Philip5> hehe
<Flygisoft> Kanske vinner om några år
<Philip5> tss
<Flygisoft> ;D
<Flygisoft> Man kan faktiskt få bort en hel del brus med Lightroom, blir ju lite platt hy på folk men
<Flygisoft> Ne godnatt
#kubuntu-se 2014-10-23
<Philip5> Flygisoft: vad gav du din polare för råd om stativ då?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Han köpte något från netonnet för typ 500kr
<Philip5> ja de är kanske bättre än inget
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Philip5> Flygisoft: alla kan ju inte ha flotta manfrotto som du ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Är ju inte ens mitt :P
<Philip5> men det säger du ju inte till alla brudarna du fotar
<Flygisoft> Lite ironiskt egentligen, det är hans mammas stativ
<Philip5> hehe
<Flygisoft> Hahaha
<Flygisoft> "Kolla mitt stora långa stativ"
<Flygisoft> Något sånt
<Philip5> precis sånt
<Flygisoft> ;D
<Flygisoft> Lär nog bli ett kolfiber sen
<Philip5> jo det är bättre på flera sätt
<Philip5> inte heller kalla att ta i på vintern
<Philip5> leder vibrationer mindre och väger mindre
<MaxJezy> haha, bra anledning där!
<MaxJezy> bättre med plastkameror då de inte blir lika kalla att ta i på vintern :)
<MaxJezy> kanske man kan använda stativ utan handskar där nere i uppsala, det är ju nästan som skåne och skåne är inte långt från afrika så ni har det ju gött där om vintern
<MaxJezy> här i norrland är det för jävla kallt, går inte ens gå ut med stativ på vintern.
<Philip5> hehe
<Flygisoft> Negativ du är då
<Philip5> ni norrlänningar ska ju ut om nätterna och fota norrsken
<Flygisoft> Tror man måste längre upp då
<Flygisoft> eller ja vad vet jag, kanske går att få in med någon långtidexponering
<MaxJezy> är nog lättast att fejka norrsken med lite vetemjöl och lasers
<Flygisoft> haha
<Philip5> hehe
<MaxJezy> kul, laddade ner ett nytt demo på steam och inte heller det fungerar
<MaxJezy> jag och pc spel går inge bra ihop, måste nog skaffa konsoll
<Philip5> du verkar ha den krångligaste datorn av alla
<MaxJezy> typ
<MaxJezy> fattar inte vad som är problemet
<MaxJezy> är det grafikkortet, hårddisken, cpu eller minnen som inte spelen gillar
<MaxJezy> eller moderskivan
<Philip5> eller ägaren ;)
<MaxJezy> ja då får den skämmas
#kubuntu-se 2014-10-24
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Hej på dig
<Philip5> yo
<Philip5> Flygisoft: sitter du och kollar på polisskolan film som vanligt eller? ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Nja :P
<Philip5> du får erkänna om du vill ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha :D
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Fick en Yashica Electro 35 Professional av tjejen idag haha :P
<Flygisoft> Hon hade varit på loppis
<Philip5> de är lite coola
<Philip5> ska du skaffa film till den?
<Flygisoft> Tänkte det
<Philip5> brukar vara lite ovant med rangefinder kamera
<Philip5> man har ju inget speciellt djupseende av bilden eftersom den ser vanlig ut
<Philip5> man får liksom veta vad som händer med bilden
<Flygisoft> Jodu, har suttit och lekt lite med den och är smått mysko, speciellt med fokusen också
<Philip5> jo den har ju rangefinderfokus
<Flygisoft> Beställde en batteri adapter på ebay så man får väl se om den fungerar
<Philip5> ja den funkar nog inte så bra utan batteri om ens alls
<Flygisoft> Ne funkar inte alls
<Philip5> vet inte om fokusen kräver batteri eller om det bara är en spegelreflex
<Flygisoft> Ne fokusen verkar inte kräva batteri
<Philip5> du bör iaf få upp en lite otydligare gul bild av det som är i mitten som du ska para ihop så de blir som en bild
<Flygisoft> Jo precis :P
<Philip5> även om den inte är så dyr så är den rätt poppis
<Philip5> tror dem är rätt skarp också
<Flygisoft> Ska bli roligt att testa faktiskt
<Philip5> kanske slutar med att du börjar framkalla hemma du också ;P
<Flygisoft> Hon fick den för 50kr, går ju för något mer på ebay
<Flygisoft> Haha ja man vet ju aldrig
<Philip5> ja det var ett klipp om den funkar och är i skaligt skick
<Flygisoft> Ja vad den ser ut så är det inga skador på den
<Flygisoft> SÃ¥ bara hoppas den fungerar
<Flygisoft> Jag tror inte den är så mycket använd för det satt ett batteri i med japansk text på
<Philip5> aha
<Flygisoft> Om nu inte de sålde japanska batterier i sverige
<Flygisoft> :P
<Philip5> https://www.flickr.com/groups/yashicaelectro/
<Philip5> en del exempelbilder
<MaxJezy> säkert en kines-japan som varit och turista i svenska landskap och bestämt sig för lite gatu-foto i någon farlig förort till någon farlig stad, där blev han rånad på kamera och ris.
<Flygisoft> Hahahah
<Flygisoft> Troligen :P
<Flygisoft> Ja jag satt faktiskt och kollade lite där tidigare :)
<Philip5> https://www.flickr.com/groups/ye35gsn/
<Philip5> najs
<MaxJezy> man ser de titt som tätt, kines-japanerna i sverige på fotorunda.
<Philip5> Flygisoft: när ska du få pisk i CoH nästa gång då?
<Flygisoft> Jadu, imorgon kanske? :P
<Philip5> Flygisoft: du behöver peppa dig lite först
<Flygisoft> Jo, ladda tills imorgon så tar jag dig
<Philip5> och tokträna ;)
<Philip5> spelade igår med någon snubbe som hela tiden sa att jesus var med oss
<Philip5> spelade 2vs2
<Philip5> första han frågade var om jag trodde på jesus
<Philip5> sedan sa han att vi skulle göra si och så för jesus ville det
<Philip5> :O
<Flygisoft> Haha va afn
<Flygisoft> finns mysko folk
<Philip5> japp, det var lite skillnad mot alla som skriker om att alla andra är noobs för att de inte gör som de vill
<Flygisoft> Kan tänka mig det :P
<MaxJezy> någon som har koll på 18-70 för dx?
<MaxJezy> any good?
<Philip5> MaxJezy: har du missat att Flygisoft precis köpt en ny 17-50/2.8 för dx?
<MaxJezy> jepp
<MaxJezy> tamron?
<Philip5> du hänger inte med
<Philip5> du får fråga honom... jag vill ju inte hänga ut folk för sina objektivköp :P
<Philip5> men du har kanske inte helt fel ;)
<MaxJezy> 18-70 lanserades ju med d70, tror den kan vara bra
<MaxJezy> tror jag ska skaffa det
<Philip5> det är ju inte direkt ljusstarkt
<Philip5> skulle jag hellre göra något i stil med vad Flygisoft köpte
<MaxJezy> ja fast det kostar ju sedan 5-10 ggr mer
<Philip5> köp ett begagnat
<Philip5> men du gillar ju lite mjuka objekt så den kanske passar dig ;)
<MaxJezy> jag vill bara ha ett billigt vidvinkel tills jag hittar en grym vidvinkel som jag verkligen vill ha
<MaxJezy> det är ju bättre än 18-55 både i konstruktion och ljusstyrka på tele
<MaxJezy> men utan vr
<MaxJezy> man undrar ju lite vad nikon och canon gör nuförtiden
<Philip5> jadu, jag har svårt att uttala mig för jag skulle aldrig lägga pengar på sådana gluggar
<Philip5> varken 18-55 eller 18-70
<MaxJezy> nä, det är ju inga pengar att prata om 
<MaxJezy> men samsung nx 1 är intressant
<Philip5> nikon kör ju en cash back-kampanj nu på en massa objektiv och kameror ;)
<MaxJezy> nu står det lite mellan sony a7s, samsung nx 1 eller panasonic gh4
<Philip5> "få upp till 3 680 kr tillbaka" :D
<MaxJezy> jo, så ska man handla för lite pengar med :)
<MaxJezy> annars är det väl typ 500 tillbaka.
<Philip5> om du köper en NIKKOR 14-24mm f/2.8G ED så får du 1840 kr tillbaka :D
<MaxJezy> vad kostar det?
<MaxJezy> vet inte vad man ska köpa för skojj till sig själv i jul när det kommer så mycket skoj
<Philip5> billigast på prisjakt är 14 975 kr
<MaxJezy> borde funka perfekt att fota med inomhus :)
<Philip5> den används nog mycket till det också
<Philip5> fotografer för lägenhetsvisnignar och sånt
<MaxJezy> annars är det nog värt att satsa på en sån där adapter som ger extra ljus
<MaxJezy> finns de till nikon?
<Philip5> MaxJezy: en sådan här har ju jag men i bättre skick :D  http://www.blocket.se/goteborg/Mycket_fin_Rolleiflex_2_8F_56481576.htm
<MaxJezy> de ger väl lite mer vidvinkel med
<MaxJezy> och skärpa
<Philip5> finns inte till nikon
<MaxJezy> najjsigt
<MaxJezy> vad betalade du?
<Philip5> 8k
<MaxJezy> ja de lär ju inte sjunka i värde iaf
<MaxJezy> kanske korta perioder men i det långa loppet stiger de nog
<Philip5> nej men marknaden är ganska liten men även utbudet
<MaxJezy> jo, men om alla hipsterfotografer springer runt på fyllan jorden runt med dessa och snubblar och slår i kameran i hårda saker så minskar antalet, och då ökar efterfrågan.
<Philip5> jo fast de brukar faktiskt inte köpa de där toppmodellerna utan någon modell som är enklare 
<Philip5> däremot köps de av gamla gubbar som ställer dem i samlarskåpet
<MaxJezy> tillhör du den skaran?
<Philip5> så blir hipsters arga att de driver upp priserna och inte använder dem
<Philip5> nä jag använder min
<MaxJezy> jag fotar nästan varje dag men ja känner att det är lite trisst nu med så dålig iso 
<MaxJezy> alltid så jävla mörkt
<Philip5> håller med
<MaxJezy> kör svartvitt, brukar funka bättre med hög iso
<MaxJezy> men det är ju lite trisst
<MaxJezy> ibland vill man ha lite färger i sitt familjealbum med
<MaxJezy> även vintertid
<Philip5> med rätt motiv så är svartvitt najs
<Philip5> kanske inte så kul att fota innebandy i svarvitt
<MaxJezy> nä, då vill man ha lite extra saturnation i färgerna
<MaxJezy> jag ska köpa en gammal filmkamera tänkte jag och börja filma med riktig film
<MaxJezy> men det är antagligen ganska dyrt.
<Philip5> Flygisoft fick ju en analog kamera av sin tjej idag så snart står han också och slaskar med kemi i badrummet :P
<MaxJezy> läste någonstans att de ska öppna upp en fabrik som tillverkar ny film för super 8 kameror
<MaxJezy> ser det framför mig hur hon kommer in i rummet där Flygisoft sitter och kodar lite ircfärger för en ny topic
<MaxJezy> sträcker över ett paket som luktar riktigt retro, en blandning av spilld whisky och gammal hörnsoffa
<Philip5> ferrania drar igång filmproduktion med bl a super 8-film
<Philip5> men det finns andra som gör det
<MaxJezy> Flygisoft blir lite nojjig med tanke på ISIS och terror 
<MaxJezy> justja, farrania
<MaxJezy> men öppnar paketet sakta, där i ligger en kamera utan varken AF eller digital sensor
<MaxJezy> givetvis blir han glad för att det inte var en bomb eller så
<MaxJezy> var hittar du super 8 film till salu idag?
<Philip5> beställer på nätet
<Philip5> är billigast
<Philip5> antingen i svenska shoppar eller från utlandet
<Philip5> photax och brunos bildverkstad har väl mest analogt i sverige
#kubuntu-se 2014-10-25
<Philip5> Flygisoft: är du inte på krogen och raggar upp nakenmodeller till din studio nu när det är lönehelg... :O
<Philip5> MaxJezy: kanske en sådan här filmkamera du ska köpa :D  http://auktion.lpfoto.se/auk/w.Object?inSiteLang=SWEDISH&inC=LP&inA=20140512_1536&inO=12
<MaxJezy> Philip5, ja, kanske :)
<MaxJezy> tittade på något liknande igår på tradera
<Philip5> fast det är nog lättare att hitta film till 8mm
<MaxJezy> ja fast priserna är lite höga, vet inte om ja har råd med film
<MaxJezy> :)
<MaxJezy> det hade varit skoj att prova på
<MaxJezy> tittade lite på youtube om ämnet
<MaxJezy> super 8 då
<Philip5> ummm
<Philip5> vet hur det känns. sitter och kollar runt på papper till mörkrumsprintar och det kostar ju också en slant och man vill ju inte slösa
<MaxJezy> jag blir som snålast precis innan lön
<MaxJezy> dvs, idag :)
<Philip5> hehe
<MaxJezy> tur att inte nx1 finns i butikerna ännu
<MaxJezy> annars hade jag nog köpt en sån imorgon
<Philip5> och levt på vatten resten av månaden
<MaxJezy> typ
<MaxJezy> har ju iofs min sambos ekonomi också
<MaxJezy> 15 fps på 28 megapixlar
<MaxJezy> inte illa 
<MaxJezy> amoled skärm
<Philip5> MaxJezy: om du har 300 000 kr så kanske du ska slå till på den här :O  http://auktion.lpfoto.se/auk/w.Object?inSiteLang=SWEDISH&inC=LP&inA=20140512_1536&inO=428
<MaxJezy> ser ut som den brunnit
<MaxJezy> nah, leka kameror är inget för mig
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Haha ne det är jag inte
#kubuntu-se 2014-10-26
<Philip5> Flygisoft: nu har jag spelat CoH utan dig för du fegade ju ur
<Philip5> lovade dyrt och heligt att igår skulle du tokspela
<Philip5> men då somnade du som en liten bebis tidigt av rädsla att få stryk :D
<Philip5> nu ska jag sussa
<MaxJezy> Philip5, har du koll på bra lowlight mobilkameror i budgetklass?
<MaxJezy> hade inte htc en med lite mindre mängd pixlar men stor sensor?
<Philip5> jo
<MaxJezy> vad heter den?
<MaxJezy> eller har du någon att tipsa om
<MaxJezy> nokia gör ju windowsphone men tjejen vill nog ha android
<MaxJezy> och stor fin skärm
<Philip5> deras kameror med ultrapixlar har ju fått en del kritik att den eventuellt är bättre i sämre ljus men annars sämre på det mesta annat
<MaxJezy> jag tror lumia har bäst kameror
<MaxJezy> men man vill ju ha en kraftfull sådan isf, de kostar ju lite
<Philip5> de verkar ju överge ultrapixelkamera och gå över till vanlig typ som andra kör och har väl börjat införa en 13 megapixelmodell i sina precis kommande mobiler
<MaxJezy> ja, den borde ju gå och skala ner till 5 megapixlar och ta bort endel brus så
<Philip5> kolla på htc-specar för de brukar kalla dem ultrapixlar istället för megapixlar i specen
<Philip5> den infördes i htc one (m7)
<Philip5> så modeller efter den i olika klasser kan nog kanske ha sådan 
<Philip5> http://www.htc.com/us/ultrapixel/
<Philip5> där beskrivs den i teorin
<MaxJezy> https://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010791302/desire-610
<MaxJezy> denna är ju ganska ok
<MaxJezy> men dålig selfiekamera
<MaxJezy> tror tjejer vill ha lite selfiekamera mer än naturfotokamera
<Philip5> htc har ju en ny mellanklasskamera som heter htc desire eye som har 13 megapixlar på båda kamerorna
<MaxJezy> det är ju nice
<MaxJezy> ska titta
<MaxJezy> den finns inte ännu?
<Philip5> möjligt att den inte ens kommit till sverige än för den hade pressrelease i början av denna månad
<Philip5> men den kommer nog när som helst
<MaxJezy> det är ju riktigt nice med 13 på båda
<Philip5> http://www.htc.com/se/smartphones/htc-desire-eye/
<Philip5> kommer när som helst
<Philip5> den växlar nog ut den där desiren som du tittade på nyss och prisläget blir nog strax över men inte så mycket
<Philip5> http://www.gsmarena.com/htc_desire_eye-6715.php
<Philip5> där är specen
<Philip5> den kommer även få android 5.0
<Philip5> Lollipop
<Philip5> själv väntar jag på att de ska släppa htc one (m8) eye
<Philip5> deras värsting. verkar lite segt med släpp om den för de verkar söla med den så desire eye ska sälja först innan de kommer med värstingen
<Philip5> antar jag
<Flygisoft> http://preorder.oneplus.net/
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jasså du vågar dig fram nu
<Flygisoft> Yeah :P
<Philip5> minns en kille som i förrgår lovade dyrt och heligt att han minsann skulle spela CoH på lördagen men så försvann den fegisen ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Du kom ju in så sent igår
<Philip5> skyll på mig du
<Flygisoft> Jodu
<Philip5> du var bara så rädd att få stryk och förnedras
<Flygisoft> :D
<Philip5> så tolkar jag det :)
<Flygisoft> pff ;D
<Philip5> Flygisoft: när ska du få pisk istället då?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jadu, kanske senare ikväll måste fixa lite grejer först
<Philip5> jojo, det brukar heta så ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Kan lira lite nu om du vill, lösta problemet i min kod precis :)
<Philip5> oki
<Philip5>  ska bara hämta lite vatten :)
<Philip5> Flygisoft: redo?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: JAjemen
<Philip5> då startar jag ett spel
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Blir bra det
<Flygisoft> Steam startar inte för mig
<Flygisoft> nu
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> nu stängde jag ner bara för det... startar upp igen
<Philip5> visst var den kul? :D
<Flygisoft> Nja
<Philip5> bara byggde artelleri och sedan bomba på
<Philip5> lita på att du inte skulle få ut någon tank
<Flygisoft> :P
<Philip5> :)
<Flygisoft> Ne precis :P
<Philip5> hade du fått ut en så hade det kanske blivit svettigt
<Flygisoft> Undra om man ska beställa någon fotorulle kanske
<Philip5> gört
<Flygisoft> cyberphoto lär väl ha
<Philip5> ja
<Flygisoft> Tänkte beställa lite papper också
<Philip5> frågan är ju om du ska köra färg eller svartvitt
<Philip5> papper till?
<Flygisoft> skrivaren
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> har du scanner?
<Flygisoft> Jo jag har scanner
<Philip5> som kan scanna transparent?
<Flygisoft> Kanske beställer en svart/vitt och en färg annars testar jag nog bara svart/vitt
<Flygisoft> Ingen aning vad den klarar av, använder den inte så ofta
<Philip5> ja du har ju en småbildskamera och då finns det ju ännu fler olika filmer än till mina att välja på
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Philip5> Flygisoft: kollat något på olika filmtyper på cyberphoto?
<Flygisoft> Sitter och kollar nu
<Philip5> det är som att köpa vin... olika smaker och uttryck ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha jodu :P
<Philip5> ett smidigt sätt att se vad man kan vänta sig är att söka på flickr efter din kameranamn och filmsorten
<Philip5> https://www.flickr.com/search?text=yashica%20electro%2035%20tri-x&sort=relevance
<Philip5> typ så där så ser man olika exempel på klassiska kodak tri-x 400 som är lite mer grovkornig och rå
<Flygisoft> Faktiskt den jag satt och kollade på nu :)
<Philip5> och en annan typ av de två huvudtyperna är https://www.flickr.com/search?sort=relevance&text=yashica%20electro%2035%20t-max%20400
<Philip5> kodak t-max 400
<Philip5> är renare och fler toner
<Philip5> sedan finns det varianter
<Philip5> och så klart vilken iso man vill satsa på
<Flygisoft> Tycker tri-x såg nice ut
<Philip5> jo folk brukar gilla den men problem med den om man är ny och ska framkalla själv är att det kan bli lite för mycket korn och stökigt
<Philip5> den är en klassiker och en som man liksom ska gilla
<Philip5> hipsterfilmen nummer 1
<Philip5> :D
<Flygisoft> haha :P
<Flygisoft> Lär ju inte framkalla själv så :P
<Philip5> snart så
<Flygisoft> Haha ja man vet ju aldrig :P
<Flygisoft> Får bli en sån rulle
<Philip5> du kanske måste skaffa skägg till den filmen och den kameran
<Philip5> och minst gubbkeps
<Flygisoft> Hahah
<Flygisoft> Har ju en Yashica MF-1 också
<Philip5> har du 2 st??
<Philip5> man man nästan säga att du samlar på Yashica nu
<Flygisoft> Haha typ
<Flygisoft> Så 2 till som jag fått, Paxette electronic eller något och en Adox något
<Philip5> ja du ser... värsta samlaren
<Flygisoft> Haha ja, dom är ju dock inget direkt att samla på men :P
<Philip5> Flygisoft: ska du buda på den här då du som samlar?!!? http://auktion.lpfoto.se/auk/w.Object?inSiteLang=SWEDISH&inC=LP&inA=20140512_1536&inO=428
<Philip5> är väl i din prisklass
<Philip5> utropspris
<Flygisoft> Haha va fan
<Philip5> sedan tar de 22,5% i påslag på budet i provision och moms
<Flygisoft> Objektiv fästet ser ju nytt ut?
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> misstänker att det inte är en svensk som köper den
<Flygisoft> Du är inte sugen då?
<Philip5> jag ska nog dit på visningen av kamerorna på autionen
<Philip5> nej inte riktigt
<Flygisoft> Ah okej nice :)
<Philip5> men leica är ju väldigt inne bland hipsters
<Philip5> om de har råd
<Philip5> inte just den då men vanligare
<Flygisoft> Ah :P
<Flygisoft> Usch vilken frakt, 79kr
<Philip5> drygt
<Flygisoft> Allt papper som väger kanske
<Philip5> beställde du mer än film?
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> 2 paket med fotopapper
<Flygisoft> Ne är ju samma frakt om jag tar bort pappret
<Philip5> skulle väl vara som kaffebrus för de har väl frifrakt om jag inte minns fel
<Philip5> men de har ju sämre med film och nog inget papper
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<Flygisoft> Då är det ju som det är
<Flygisoft> Kollade vad pappret kostade hos clasohlson, skulle bli 50-60kr dyrare där så jämnar ju ut sig
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Funderar på om man ska köpa en till softbox, typ en 80x120 eller något
<Philip5> man kan aldrig ha för många softboxar :)
<Flygisoft> Haha är väl så :P
<Flygisoft> Dock funderar jag på om man skulle köpa med fäste för studioblixt istället för paraply grejset, om man nu skulle köpa studioblixtar någon gåing i framtiden
<Philip5> ja de är väl inte så dyra
<Flygisoft> Tänker mest ekonomiskt, slipper man köpa nya softboxar då :P
<Philip5> jupp
<Flygisoft> Försöker hitta något fäste bara
<Philip5> borde finnas många på ebay
<Philip5> för olika fästen
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Något sånt här http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Speedlite-Bracket-Mount-For-BOWENS-Part-L-Fit-Bowens-snoot-Softbox-Reflecto-etc-/270841223635?pt=UK_Light_Controls_Softboxes_Diffusers&hash=item3f0f6519d3
<Flygisoft> Dock är nog den där kanske vek
<Philip5> sådana har jag
<Philip5> enda jag saknar är någon sorts insats som sluter om själva blixten i hålet så det inte läcker så mycket ljus där
<Philip5> vet inte om det finns med sådana där 
<Flygisoft> Ah sant det
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Har Bowens olika typer av fästen eller heter den Bowen S?
<Philip5> det är en
<Flygisoft> Okej :)
<Philip5> de flesta kinaprylar använder bowensfäste
<Philip5> egentligen så heter den nog S-type och är påhittat av bowens
<Philip5> så ibland står det bara bowens och ibland s-type och ibland bowens s
<Flygisoft> Mjo började fundera om det var olika
<Flygisoft> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PRO-Godox-S-Type-Bracket-Bowens-S-Mount-Holder-for-Speedlite-Flash-Snoot-Softbox-/261549524399?pt=UK_Photography_StudioEquipment_RL&hash=item3ce59105af
<Flygisoft> Var ju en variant också
<Flygisoft> Dock plast tror jag
<Philip5> ja den har ju lite som blockar men är ju tyvärr i plast
<Flygisoft> Mjo
